# Barn Hunt Sport



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Anybody do this sport? it's pretty new and kind of the above ground equivalent to Earthdog.

Barn Hunt Association

Non-terriers and mixed breeds can participate.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't, but I know my dog's breeder's done a couple in various locations. She still mostly does earth dog trials, though.


----------

